
MIT replacing Scheme with Python for Intro CS class - damien
http://catherinedevlin.blogspot.com/2007/11/python-at-mit.html
======
tudorachim
What was wrong with sicp?

~~~
projectileboy
Agreed. The issue isn't so much the language, it's what they plan to use to
replace SICP. I can't see ditching the purple book as an improvement.

~~~
Elfan
MIT is unusual in that it combines EE and CS into one department. While SICP
may be the best intro to CS ever written, that does not mean it is the best
possible choice for a combined CS/EE program.

------
Goladus
If anyone has more substantial information or discussions about this, feel
free to link it. 5 minutes on Google turned up very little.

[http://www.oreillynet.com/xml/blog/2006/11/scheme_out_python...](http://www.oreillynet.com/xml/blog/2006/11/scheme_out_python_in_mit.html)

From what I recall, most of the examples from the first few lessons can be
trivially rewritten in Python.

------
ctkrohn
Interesting. All my friends at MIT absolutely hated Scheme after taking that
class; I don't know what the general sentiment there is.

~~~
Zak
Did your friends say what it was they hated about Scheme after taking that
class? I can see where people might make an association between the language
and the difficult tasks they were being asked to perform with it.

------
geebee
Who else is using Scheme for the intro course? Is it just Berkeley now? BTW,
anyone know what Stanford uses for the intro sequence? Just kinda curious.

~~~
pc
Berkeley, Northeastern, Indiana, Caltech, Brown, Yale (kinda)

~~~
far33d
Brown uses Scheme for one of the intro tracks - it has two, the other is
taught in Java.

------
whacked_new
CollegeBoard could make use of a python switch...

